# suche warhammer online quest helper



## wertnerr (28. Januar 2009)

suche ein addon für warhammer habe schon das ganze inet abgesucht und finde nix hoffe das es sowas gibt wie schon oben angegeben ich suche ein quest helper der mir auf der karte ganz genau anzeigt wo ich bestimmte gegner finde wenn es sowas gibt wäre über eine antwort sehr dankbar mfg wertner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (28. Januar 2009)

Gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, sorry.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2009)

Angesichts dessen dass die Zielregion für jedes Quest bereits vom Spiel selbst markiert wird .... => Fail.


----------



## wertnerr (28. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen dass die Zielregion für jedes Quest bereits vom Spiel selbst markiert wird .... => Fail.



das weiß ich aber das mit dem makiert im spiel is so ne sache man hat da nen riesen fleck auf der karte und außer das man weiß das es sich auf der karte befindet wo man gerade ist sieht man da auch nix drauf das is ungefähr so wie wenn mich wer fragt wo in hamburg ne tankstelle is und ich würd auf einer karte nen kreis um hamburg ziehn und sagen da also wenn es doch irgendwo einen geben sollte bitte ne antwort danke mfg wertner


----------



## myadictivo (28. Januar 2009)

wow..man muss dann vielleicht ganze 30 sekunden dieses waaahnsinnig große, bereits markierte gebiet absuchen um besagte questmobs zu finden. vll. sollte serverseitig direkt noch ein großer, roter pfeil über den mobs schweben, damit man ja nicht aus versehen 15sekunden damit verbringt einen nicht quest mob zu killen der sich unverschämterweise reingemogelt hat. also einfacher als das standardsystem kann mans den leuten doch garnicht mehr machen. oder willste auch noch entfernungsangaben. sie erreichen in 32 sekunden ihren questmob, wir haben ihn für sie schon auf 1% runtergeprügelt, sie müssen ihn nur noch anclicken und looten.


----------



## Yronnyn (28. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich möchte ich nur die Quest annehmen und dann gleich wieder abgeben. Das gelaufe nerft doch sehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertnerr (28. Januar 2009)

genau was seit ihr denn für freaks solche antworten kann man sich auch ganz getrost auf ein blatt pappier schreiben und in den a... schieben mir geht es nicht um solche quests wo eine region makiert ist wo die mobs sind sondern um die quests wo es zum beispiel darum geht einen einzelnen mob zu finden zum beispiel in altdorf wo man die steuern eintreiben soll da sind drei große rote flecken die ganz altdorf abdecken wenn das eine genaue makierung ist naja dann solltet ihr mal über ne brille nachdenken und wenn es geht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn solche leute wie ihr die scheinbar nicht wissen ob es so ein addon gibt einfach mal ganz gepfelgt in andere beiträge schaun und mich nicht nerfen vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topaz (28. Januar 2009)

wertnerr schrieb:


> genau was seit ihr denn für freaks solche antworten kann man sich auch ganz getrost auf ein blatt pappier schreiben und in den a... schieben mir geht es nicht um solche quests wo eine region makiert ist wo die mobs sind sondern um die quests wo es zum beispiel darum geht einen einzelnen mob zu finden zum beispiel in altdorf wo man die steuern eintreiben soll da sind drei große rote flecken die ganz altdorf abdecken wenn das eine genaue makierung ist naja dann solltet ihr mal über ne brille nachdenken und wenn es geht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn solche leute wie ihr die scheinbar nicht wissen ob es so ein addon gibt einfach mal ganz gepfelgt in andere beiträge schaun und mich nicht nerfen vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Nach diesem Kommentar könnte dir, der ein oder andere einen gepflegten Blick in den Duden empfehlen.
Mal sehen.


----------



## pandhit (28. Januar 2009)

wertnerr schrieb:


> genau was seit ihr denn für freaks solche antworten kann man sich auch ganz getrost auf ein blatt pappier schreiben und in den a... schieben mir geht es nicht um solche quests wo eine region makiert ist wo die mobs sind sondern um die quests wo es zum beispiel darum geht einen einzelnen mob zu finden zum beispiel in altdorf wo man die steuern eintreiben soll da sind drei große rote flecken die ganz altdorf abdecken wenn das eine genaue makierung ist naja dann solltet ihr mal über ne brille nachdenken und wenn es geht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn solche leute wie ihr die scheinbar nicht wissen ob es so ein addon gibt einfach mal ganz gepfelgt in andere beiträge schaun und mich nicht nerfen vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass Dir eine etwas längere Beschäftigung mit den Regularien der deutschen Sprache nicht schaden könnte, sondern im Gegenteil die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beiträge doch beträchtlich zu erhöhen imstande wäre, erscheint es mir so als ob das Absuchen von 5-6 Strassen in Altdorf Dich doch an den Rand Deiner Möglichkeiten bringe.
In einem solchen Fall empfiehlt es sich dringend ein Spiel zu suchen, welches sich deinen Kapazitäten eher anpasst.
So ganz nebenbei, das von dir gesuchte Addon existiert  meines Wissens glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## Caxres (28. Januar 2009)

Moin,

so ein AddOn wäre auch etwas schwierig. Die meisten Mobs, gerade die in den Städten bewegen sich ja...

Es gibt natürlich den TomeTitan der zu großen Teilen Koordinaten enthält.
Im Zusammenspiel mit dem MapMonsterNavigator bekommst du auch Entfernungsangaben und rote Pfeile...

C

nachtrag: Die Pfeile natürlich in jeder beliebigen Größe...


----------



## Maguerita (28. Januar 2009)

Öhm, ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich hier überhaupt noch schreiben sollte oder, aber ich machs trotzdem.
Auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag, einfacher als in WAR geht es nun wirklich nicht mehr. Wenn ich da an die Quests von Herr der Ringe online denke, da muss man diese Beschreibungen wirklich noch genau lesen damit man an Ziel kommt. Vielleicht haben die Entwickler auch im Sinn gehabt, das man sich die Welt mal anschauen sollte, nicht umsonst gibt es überall versteckte Quests, die massig an Erfahrungspunkten und Wälzereinträge geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Ich gebe zu, trotz der roten Kreisangabe, habe ich mich einmal dumm und dämlich gesucht, als ich einen zerbrochenen Torbogen in den Schattenländern läutern sollte. Die Träne wirkte nur auf einer kleinen Fläche. Irgendwann hatte ich ihn dann gefunden, direkt neben der Statur, da war der Kapiteleinfluss dann schon lange voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Trotzdem und zum Glück gibt es kein Addon, viele Quests sind doch nur Killquest, da reicht die rote Markierung voll und ganz, man levelt eh schon schnell genug.


----------



## Skathloc (28. Januar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, trotz der roten Kreisangabe, habe ich mich einmal dumm und dämlich gesucht, als ich einen zerbrochenen Torbogen in den Schattenländern läutern sollte. Die Träne wirkte nur auf einer kleinen Fläche. Irgendwann hatte ich ihn dann gefunden, direkt neben der Statur, da war der Kapiteleinfluss dann schon lange voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht nur du... Gleicher Quest, gleiches Problem. hab mindestens 10 Mal die Träne in der Nähe vom Torbogen angeklickt bis ich im richtigen Bereich stand, davor natürlich ewig gesucht, bis mir da einer helfen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE:
Noch einfacher gehts nur bei Oblivion und Guild Wars, bei beidem wird der exakte Standort des Questmobs/-ziels auf der Karte angezeigt. Das ist aber total langweilig, da läuft man nurnoch den Pfeilen hinterher ohne auf die Umgebung zu achten.


----------



## Grotuk (1. Februar 2009)

Hach was waren das noch für Zeiten als man nur den Questtext als inweis hatte und noch selber Gebiete nach seinem Ziel absuchen musste. Also manche brauchen scheinbar echt nen Automatischen Spielmodus wo das Spiel sich allein durchspielt und man in aller Seelenruhe zuguckt. Tut mir leid aber für sowas hab ich kein Verständniss. Diese ganzen Hilfsmittel machen das Spielvergnügen kaputt.


----------



## Acy (4. Februar 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Nicht nur du... Gleicher Quest, gleiches Problem. hab mindestens 10 Mal die Träne in der Nähe vom Torbogen angeklickt bis ich im richtigen Bereich stand, davor natürlich ewig gesucht, bis mir da einer helfen konnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn's wirklich so happig/kompliziert ist, nur zu und das Feedback-Tool (oder ggf. das Bug-Tool) nutzen und das melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte schon paar so Sachen und wurde eigentlich immer behoben oder geändert.


----------



## Gumja (5. Februar 2009)

wertnerr schrieb:


> genau was seit ihr denn für freaks solche antworten kann man sich auch ganz getrost auf ein blatt pappier schreiben und in den a... schieben mir geht es nicht um solche quests wo eine region makiert ist wo die mobs sind sondern um die quests wo es zum beispiel darum geht einen einzelnen mob zu finden zum beispiel in altdorf wo man die steuern eintreiben soll da sind drei große rote flecken die ganz altdorf abdecken wenn das eine genaue makierung ist naja dann solltet ihr mal über ne brille nachdenken und wenn es geht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn solche leute wie ihr die scheinbar nicht wissen ob es so ein addon gibt einfach mal ganz gepfelgt in andere beiträge schaun und mich nicht nerfen vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ehrlich... du tust mir leid...


----------



## Kelgan (5. Februar 2009)

wertnerr schrieb:


> genau was seit ihr denn für freaks solche antworten kann man sich auch ganz getrost auf ein blatt pappier schreiben und in den a... schieben mir geht es nicht um solche quests wo eine region makiert ist wo die mobs sind sondern um die quests wo es zum beispiel darum geht einen einzelnen mob zu finden zum beispiel in altdorf wo man die steuern eintreiben soll da sind drei große rote flecken die ganz altdorf abdecken wenn das eine genaue makierung ist naja dann solltet ihr mal über ne brille nachdenken und wenn es geht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn solche leute wie ihr die scheinbar nicht wissen ob es so ein addon gibt einfach mal ganz gepfelgt in andere beiträge schaun und mich nicht nerfen vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Addons die einem das "Brain-AFK"-Spielen wie in WoW gibt es in Warhammer glücklicherweise nicht, und wird es hoffentlich auch nicht geben.


----------



## Teal (12. Mai 2009)

Ist das ein Grund einen 3 Monate alten Thread wieder hochzuholen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt jedenfalls eine nette Datenbank unter http://map.war-blutrausch.de, welche zumindest viele Freischaltungen zeigt. Eine Mobdatenbank wäre mir aber immer noch nicht bekannt. Die WAR-Datenbank bietet zwar eine Suchfunktion für NPCs an, allerdings ohne Karte.


----------



## klopfer200 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich geb hier auch mal meinen senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So ein quest helper wäre schon gut, denn ich hab auch mal en quest gehabt da habe ich den pater suchen müssen
und da war keine angabe das der schon tot ist da bin ich mindestens 2 lvl up gekommen bis ich den gefunden habe.
Also mir würde so ein online lösungs buch auch schon reichen 
Natürlich kostenlos

PS: hab nen lvl 8 eisenbrecher und nen lvl 5 maschinist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (17. Dezember 2009)

klopfer200 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geb hier auch mal meinen senf dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Möchtest du die Quests noch mehr vereinfachen? Es ist so schon leicht genug, so dass man sich nichtmal die Questtexte durchlesen müsste. 
Es besteht halt die Möglichkeit, das der/die Gesuchte nicht mehr lebt, war ja auch in Nordland bei dem Boten so, der im RvR Gebiet liegt. Wenn man nur nach rumstehenden NPC's sucht, dann macht man es sich zu leicht. 
Der "Patient" in der einen Nordlandquest war ja z.B. auch ein Vogel, falls ich mich nicht ganz täusche.


----------

